# diverse s5 teile /s7 teile



## das_Chaos (24 Januar 2008)

*diverse s5 teile /s7 teile und jumo*

hallo liebes forum,

ich habe wieder einige bauteile. und zwar s5:

verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft

alles zusammen 40€ wäre mein vorschlag

S7:

verkauft
verkauft

alle o.g. teile sind bis zum ausbau in einem versuchsaufbau montiert gewesen. sie haben bis zum ausbau einwandfrei funktioniert. 

neuteile:
verkauft


----------



## das_Chaos (28 Januar 2008)

niemand interesse? alles vhb natürlich!! zeug muss weg ich brauch den platz


----------



## das_Chaos (8 Februar 2008)

so nun habe ich noch einige teile dazubekommen, hier die aktuelle liste:

s5:

verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft

alles zusammen 40€, hat wirklich niemand interesse?
S7:

verkauft
verkauft
verkauft

alle o.g. teile sind bis zum ausbau in einem versuchsaufbau montiert gewesen. sie haben bis zum ausbau einwandfrei funktioniert. 

neuteile:
verkauft
verkauft

für alle teile nehme ich preisvorschläge entgegen, auf dieser Basis können wir uns dann hoffentlich einigen


----------



## das_Chaos (9 Februar 2008)

so habe gerade noch etwas gaaaaaaaaaanz altes gefunden, vllt kanns ja jemand brauchen sonst fliegts raus:

Eberle PSL 510

Eberle PLS510
Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung
Programmable Controller
FN: 8851 79092
UN DC24V
KUF DIN 40040
IP 52
N: 0510 00 000 000
VN: 04 05 06 07 08


ich übernehme dafür keine haftung, lag hier noch rum ich weis gar nicht mehr wann ich das letzte mal damit zu tun hatte. also falls jemand noch so was für günstiges geld haben möchte bitte angebot per pn


----------



## das_Chaos (17 Februar 2008)

alles verkaufthttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220203163527&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220203159407&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## das_Chaos (1 März 2008)

so, nun biete ich noch folgendes an:

 s5:

verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft
verkauft

 alles zusammen 40€, hat wirklich niemand interesse?

und

2x relaisteil für jumo
vk-art-nr: 70/00366100
Fabrik-nr: 009556140100542
Relaisteil 703570/80

2x analogausgang für jumo
vart-nr: 70/00442788
F-Nr: 0099910390100608
Analogausgang 703041


----------



## thomass5 (2 März 2008)

Hallo,

die S5-Sachen würden mich interesieren

Thomas


----------



## Markus (2 März 2008)

das_Chaos schrieb:


> so, nun biete ich noch folgendes an:
> 
> s5:
> 
> ...


 
40€? ist gekauft!


----------



## Question_mark (2 März 2008)

*Unter falscher Flagge ...*

Hallo,



> s5:
> 
> 1x 6ES5 465-4UA12 CP 525



Wenn das wirklich ein CP525 ist, habe ich irgendwie Verkalkung in den Gehirnwindungen.   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## das_Chaos (3 März 2008)

hey markus sry warst bissl zu spät hab heut morgen schon nen angebot bekommen 

ah thx questionmark, da hab ich wohl nen kleinen blackout gehabt ^^


----------



## das_Chaos (9 März 2008)

So,, habe noch:

1x TD17 6AV3 017-1NE30-0AX0 NEU und VERSIEGELT / OVP

besteht interesse? preis bitte per pn


----------



## Duracell0511 (18 März 2008)

*6av3 017-1ne30-0ax0*

Hallo,
ist das Teil noch zu haben.
Was hast du sonst noch alles zu verkaufen.
Meld dich doch einfach mal.

Gruß Karl


----------



## das_Chaos (18 März 2008)

ja ist noch zu haben, da das letzte mal der käufer aller teile nur paar bestimmte wollte hier noch der rest:

6ES5 931-8MD11
6ES5 451-8MD11
6ES5 090-8MA01
6ES5 491-0LB11
6ES5 525-3UA11
6ES5 984-1UB11
6ES5 430-8MD11
6ES5 306-7LA11
6ES5 465-4UA12

preisabsprachen können wir per pn machen wenn du interesse hast


----------

